# Caught a Lyft Unicorn by the horns today. Want to see what it looks like?



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

And another one...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Caught a Lyft Unicorn by the horns today.


FAKE NEWS!!!
.
.
A Unicorn only has one horn.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

"Unicorn" meaning here a Lyft specific term for a new rider, something we see all the time on Uber.

Now this is a Uber "unicorn"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 664821
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lyft must really suck now if that’s a unicorn.

It seems to me Lyft must be full of rams, as in ramming you up the ass with all the crap orders


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Lyft must really suck now if that’s a unicorn.
> 
> It seems to me Lyft must be full of rams, as in ramming you up the ass with all the crap orders


Yeah, maybe I should be more specific. The unicorn is Lyft showing the destination. Unlike Uber, Lyft does not show the exact destination. But showing the length of the ride, the general direction of the pickup, is still helpful. There have been a few threads about how hard it is to earn the status to see even the destination. I just hit it for the second time ever (barely), a few days before the qualifying period ends.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Unfortunately, drivers with destination privileges are still subject to the Switcheroo. And when the Switcheroo cuts in the destination information is not included. This makes the Switcheroo especially devious, because you were initially given enough information to make a better calculation for ride profitability, only to have that metric removed when the Switcheroo engages.

*BTW, here is living proof that the switcheroo can backfire in such a way that the driver, the rider, AND LYFT, all get screwed:*
I was a block away from a pickup at the Hyatt and got switched to a fare 6 minutes away. I was so miffed that after canceling (I always cancel Switcheroos) I continued to the hotel just to have a look at how the switch was playing out. Like for example was the other driver already there because they had just dropped someone off? Nooooooo. My ex-fare was standing in front of the lobby, recognized my car, and came over to declare something had gone wrong. I explained the Switcheroo. The lady explained that she currently didn't have a ride because the car she got switched to was 20 minutes away. TWENTY MINUTES. So I had her request a car, and I got the hit. Everyone lost time on an utterly useless Switcheroo. Who is programming the algo these days?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> "Unicorn" meaning here a Lyft specific term for a new rider, something we see all the time on Uber.
> 
> Now this is a Uber "unicorn"
> maybe i am nuts 800 miles plus for $800 ..unicorn????maybe in florida..
> ...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Yeah, maybe I should be more specific. The unicorn is Lyft showing the destination. Unlike Uber, Lyft does not show the exact destination. But showing the length of the ride, the general direction of the pickup, is still helpful. There have been a few threads about how hard it is to earn the status to see even the destination. I just hit it for the second time ever (barely), a few days before the qualifying period ends.
> 
> View attachment 664871


Makes more sense now. Yet I still think that both U/L are rams!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> "Unicorn" meaning here a Lyft specific term for a new rider, something we see all the time on Uber.
> 
> Now this is a Uber "unicorn"
> 
> ...


So you drove 410+ miles one way, plus 17 local trips and only made $873?


Please correct me if im wrong.

820 round trip
150 the other trips.
970ish total miles.

12 hr round trip
6 hr 16 trips.
18 hr total.

In 1 day?

Please post the screen shot of the weekly stats breakdown for that day.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

wood... he dont need to post anymore info, that's a shit ride..+ all the xtra ride's screw per hour. that's 800 miles..$1 a mile..un- unicorn


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> wood... he dont need to post anymore info, that's a shit ride..+ all the xtra ride's screw per hour. that's 800 miles..$1 a mile..un- unicorn


 true enough but that wasn't the information I was actually trying to glean.

$45 an hour still aint bad.

In some markets in Florida $1/mile is not bad for X, 

Seeing how with some markets uber pays only 50¢ a mile with no incentives.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Unfortunately, drivers with destination privileges are still subject to the Switcheroo. And when the Switcheroo cuts in the destination information is not included. This makes the Switcheroo especially devious, because you were initially given enough information to make a better calculation for ride profitability, only to have that metric removed when the Switcheroo engages.
> 
> *BTW, here is living proof that the switcheroo can backfire in such a way that the driver, the rider, AND LYFT, all get screwed:*
> I was a block away from a pickup at the Hyatt and got switched to a fare 6 minutes away. I was so miffed that after canceling (I always cancel Switcheroos) I continued to the hotel just to have a look at how the switch was playing out. Like for example was the other driver already there because they had just dropped someone off? Nooooooo. My ex-fare was standing in front of the lobby, recognized my car, and came over to declare something had gone wrong. I explained the Switcheroo. The lady explained that she currently didn't have a ride because the car she got switched to was 20 minutes away. TWENTY MINUTES. So I had her request a car, and I got the hit. Everyone lost time on an utterly useless Switcheroo. Who is programming the algo these days?


The switch is a ****ing scam that 80% of the time benefits only Lyft. I had a ride where I already went 3.5 miles then made me go get the other ride when I was only .3 miles from the original one. That one was 2 miles backwards. They are pissing off their regular rider base to kiss ass for those willing to steal a ride from the other person. I do explain how it happens and when Lyft says that we cancelled, it was really Lyft. I am getting my Health Insurance pay if I kick ass 25 hours until Sunday and then to the 30th. Without any bonuses for 3 rides or such, it will suck to only use destination to and from work and not bother with Lyft until it is worth it with gas. Unless there is bonuses, this gig is shit.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> true enough but that wasn't the information I was actually trying to glean.
> 
> $45 an hour still aint bad.
> 
> ...


I understand. But hope he has the correct age car for those miles not a 2021 car.
I do a different platform also. I cannot ever imagine driving for $
55 cents a mile. Without bonuses. With irs duct. Is now .62.5 cents a mile


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> I understand. But hope he has the correct age car for those miles not a 2021 car.
> I do a different platform also. I cannot ever imagine driving for $
> 55 cents a mile. Without bonuses. With irs duct. Is now .62.5 cents a mile


I don’t even come out of the house unless its $1 a mile.

Lately, i figured out how to average $2 to $4 a mile consistently.

Next week should jump a bit it upto $2 to $8 per mile.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

OCBob said:


> The switch is a ****ing scam that 80% of the time benefits only Lyft. I had a ride where I already went 3.5 miles then made me go get the other ride when I was only .3 miles from the original one. That one was 2 miles backwards. They are pissing off their regular rider base to kiss ass for those willing to steal a ride from the other person. I do explain how it happens and when Lyft says that we cancelled, it was really Lyft. I am getting my Health Insurance pay if I kick ass 25 hours until Sunday and then to the 30th. Without any bonuses for 3 rides or such, it will suck to only use destination to and from work and not bother with Lyft until it is worth it with gas. Unless there is bonuses, this gig is shit.


And this from a driver with the sig line "Uber sucks, only do Lyft."

But I hear you. They have taken what is not too bad an idea if done properly and ruined it.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> ...





W00dbutcher said:


> ...


Could you two curmudgeons take note of the thread title please. ;>


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Could you two curmudgeons take note of the thread title please. ;>


This curmudgeons was looking for information that clearly looks like a uber app screen. 

Ya damn whippersnapper!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> And this from a driver with the sig line "Uber sucks, only do Lyft."
> 
> But I hear you. They have taken what is not too bad an idea if done properly and ruined it.


LOL, I signed up for this board a long time ago then was absent for a few years. Since then, Lyft is what Uber was years ago.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Also of note to drivers and this has happened a couple of times but it was huge. I was driving from Long Beach to HB what was about 7 or 8 miles. Now normally I would not take this but "Debbie" was going about 25 minutes and with the destination app, it should get me close to home. As I hit about a mile before the pick up, I get switched to someone who paid premium named Bob. Bob's ride is only to Newport which sucks but he is 2 miles away so we have gone at least 8 miles approximately. The ride that got cancelled from Debbie never exists in Lyft's database and you as a driver will get screwed for that cancellation fee that either Debbie did or most likely Lyft did. It is completely ****ed up. No way I would have driven 8 miles to get the rider from downtown HB to peninsula of Newport Beach.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Yes. So even though Lyft pays the same rate as Uber in my locale, between the switcheroo and Uber paying me $1 per ride on my EV, I cancel any Lyft switcheroos and turn on last ride if I do accept a request on Lyft.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Unfortunately, drivers with destination privileges are still subject to the Switcheroo. And when the Switcheroo cuts in the destination information is not included. This makes the Switcheroo especially devious, because you were initially given enough information to make a better calculation for ride profitability, only to have that metric removed when the Switcheroo engages.
> 
> *BTW, here is living proof that the switcheroo can backfire in such a way that the driver, the rider, AND LYFT, all get screwed:*
> I was a block away from a pickup at the Hyatt and got switched to a fare 6 minutes away. I was so miffed that after canceling (I always cancel Switcheroos) I continued to the hotel just to have a look at how the switch was playing out. Like for example was the other driver already there because they had just dropped someone off? Nooooooo. My ex-fare was standing in front of the lobby, recognized my car, and came over to declare something had gone wrong. I explained the Switcheroo. The lady explained that she currently didn't have a ride because the car she got switched to was 20 minutes away. TWENTY MINUTES. So I had her request a car, and I got the hit. Everyone lost time on an utterly useless Switcheroo. Who is programming the algo these days?


In that situation just out of spite I would of offered to take her for 25% less than what she originally booked the trip for unless she didn't have cash. Sometimes you have to fight back these scumbags.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> In that situation just out of spite I would of offered to take her for 25% less than what she originally booked the trip for unless she didn't have cash. Sometimes you have to fight back these scumbags.


I wish I would have thought of that!


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> "Unicorn" meaning here a Lyft specific term for a new rider, something we see all the time on Uber.
> 
> Now this is a Uber "unicorn"
> 
> ...


Wtf is that Uber Lux?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

OCBob said:


> Since then, Lyft is what Uber was years ago.


Betamax was better than VHS, VHS won.

Macintosh was better than Windows PC, PC's won.

iPhone better than Android phones, Android won.

Burger King better than McDonalds...see a pattern here?

Lyft is better than Uber, Uber won.

It's not about what's better, but who has the most out there. 

I supported the underdogs for many years of my life, they are usually the underdog for a reason. Now I don't bother.

Lyft is the secondary rideshare app in the US and Canada just like others are in those other countries, nothing wrong with that.

Uber could blow a fuse and then everyone would switch to Lyft. They would have to grow up a bit and relax their bullshit, but it's the insurance companies that Lyft has, sloppy seconds as Uber was first and struck the best deals.

It's the insurance companies calling the shots. Uber or Lyft can't exist without them.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Wtf is that Uber Lux?


X 

Like a unicorn, never see anything like that again. Lots of ducks had to line up in a row for someone to shell out $943 for a trip like that. 

Nights and early morning best chances of seeing one, may take another 6 years though. 😂


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Betamax was better than VHS, VHS won.
> 
> Macintosh was better than Windows PC, PC's won.
> 
> ...


Coke is better than Pepsi. Who won?

(btw - Burger King better than McDonalds?)


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Coke is better than Pepsi. Who won?
> 
> (btw - Burger King better than McDonalds?)


Is there alcohol involved? Coke is a must.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> Coke is better than Pepsi. Who won?
> 
> (btw - Burger King better than McDonalds?)


Coke won as they were first to market, not that it's better and Burger King burgers are bigger and flame broiled thus better tasting but McDonalds still won because they were first.

First come, first served.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Burger kings meat taste is a artificial taste to me. Taste like fake smoke.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Burger kings meat taste is a artificial taste to me. Taste like fake smoke.


They are flame broiled alright, gas through a conveyer belt machine, which is cleaner but doesn't have as much taste as say a BBQ burger over mesquite. But supposedly better tasting than frying on a grill like McDonald's does. I think it does taste better, but to each his own.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> They are flame broiled alright, gas through a conveyer belt machine, which is cleaner but doesn't have as much taste as say a BBQ burger over mesquite. But supposedly better tasting than frying on a grill like McDonald's does. I think it does taste better, but to each his own.


You got to love a good pan fried burger at home!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Here we go! It's been too long since our last burger marathon. I am currently getting a fabulous burger at the restaurant I visit when taking a break to charge my car. The place is run by a well-known chef. Interestingly, the burger is the only thing on the menu I can stomach. Other than that I am an inout man. The Habit used to be better, but the franchised locations dumbed down the quality. :<


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Enjoy your burger! Dang, you guys made me hungry for a burger now. Making a burger on the grill in summer is the best! 

There’s a place in Milwaukee, Sobelman’s, where you can get your burger and even a chicken & burger with a Bloody Mary.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Alright that's enough. Back on topic.

Aaaaannnnnnnnddd..... Destination info is gone. Lasted about two days. Got a ping and the destination no longer showed. What happened? Checked my driving score:










Whoops. What happened to my score? Someone left negative feedback? No.










Ok. My rating? A safety flag? A service flag? No, no, and no.










Cancellation! But I don't recall cancelling!









Yep. Score went down because my passenger cancelled.

Now you know why Lyft destination info is a Unicorn.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> Alright that's enough. Back on topic.
> 
> Aaaaannnnnnnnddd..... Destination info is gone. Lasted about two days. Got a ping and the destination no longer showed. What happened? Checked my driving score:
> View attachment 665047
> ...


Jesus Christ! 

Looking at those screenshots Lyft treats its drivers like they are in kindergarten.

That's really humiliating. 

What if you behave? Does a PEZ candy discharge from the bottom of your phone or something?

What a bunch of goddam pus$ies.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Jesus Christ!
> 
> Looking at those screenshots Lyft treats its drivers like they are in kindergarten.
> 
> ...


We get badges and color ratings which are pretty much useless unless you are using it for schooling.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> We get badges and color ratings which are pretty much useless unless you are using it for schooling.


Do they ship coloring books to your house as well?

I'm sorry, but driving others is a hard core job. One has to be willing to have ones brains blown all over the inside of ones windshield at any time.

One needs to have street smarts to know what and whom they are dealing with.

This is not a job for Karen's, why Karen's are being killed. Lyft is completely out of touch with reality.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Do they ship coloring books to your house as well?
> 
> I'm sorry, but driving others is a hard core job. One has to be willing to have ones brains blown all over the inside of ones windshield at any time.
> 
> ...


If you read the post it was about the Pez dispenser thing. We don't get pez's, we get achievement badges and color badges.

There's only one person I know that actually gets anything from the color levels that Uber is putting out. And their using that to put themselves through school. You completely misunderstood the entire post.


Easley triggered or maybe roid rage much, Karen?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Sooo.. After getting the heartbreaking news that I can no longer see the destination when being pinged, I sat down at my desk with the way too large mirror and repeated this mantra for two days.










*And guess what?!! Lyft really does like me!!!*


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)




----------

